# Cost of extension



## rainbow (18 Sep 2013)

I'm new to this site so hope I'm posting this in the right place. 

We're looking into extending our kitchen to give a bigger living space and larger utility room. It'll be roughly 30m2. It's a detached house and will involve knocking out the back wall so I'm assuming some structural work will have to be done. Can anyone give me an idea of a ballpark figure we can expect to pay? 

(should have said it's Co. Cork prices)


----------



## Harry31 (18 Sep 2013)

We got a small kitchen extension done recently, total cost, including building, plumbing, electrics, new kitchen, tiling, decorating etc. €17,500 approx.  We also live in co. cork


----------



## rainbow (19 Sep 2013)

Thanks Harry, that's great - roughly what size of an extension was it?


----------



## Harry31 (20 Sep 2013)

It is approx. 12ft x 10ft (that's very rough - I'm hopeless at this type of thing sorry) there is a sloping roof with velux window.


----------



## Harry31 (20 Sep 2013)

I can't pm recommendations so I put the companies on  - Homes and Gardens - suppliers and recommend tradesmen - on AAM.
Hope it helps


----------



## rainbow (20 Sep 2013)

Just spotted the recommendations now, thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Sep 2013)

Harry31 said:


> We got a small kitchen extension done recently, total cost, including building, plumbing, electrics, new kitchen, tiling, decorating etc. €17,500 approx.  We also live in co. cork





rainbow said:


> Thanks Harry, that's great - roughly what size of an extension was it?


12ft x 10ft say 13msq


----------

